# Problem with installing



## mrbytes (Jan 22, 2012)

Okay it is not so much a problem with the installation, it is more a problem that the installer wont run (I suspect that my Acer has Trusted computing and rejects the installer). Here are what I know for sure.

It is a good disc. I know this because when I boot up I get to see the loading /boot and also the / graphic, but I only see this for about 1 second then it reboots (I tried installing ubuntu from a live disc, that booted up, but it denied access to see the harddisk in the installer.)

I also tried with the light disc from PC-BSD, as I think that would be awesome. Then I tried freebsd FreeBSD as I had found some that couldn't install PC-BSD who could install FreeBSD.

Now I have two questions:

1. Could this be Trusted computing (such a revolting idea)
2. If so how can I get around it, if not what can I do else?

PC: Acer Aspire M3400.


----------



## dave (Jan 23, 2012)

Look it up in the manual for the Acer Aspire M3400?


----------



## mrbytes (Jan 23, 2012)

From my googles I have not been able to find anything on it, but I just can't understand why I cannot boot that disk (I installed with that disk on a laptop I have, so I know the disk works.)
It boots from the disk for a second and then reboots, I really don't get what else could cause this.

I could try with a usb pen, if I could find any of my usb pens. Not that I think it makes so much difference. Have anybody got any suggestions ? 

Acer's website is particularly brilliant I found where the manual was supposed to be in pdf format, and guess what, nothing there.
That is really bad customer service.


----------



## dave (Jan 23, 2012)

Is there any chance you are putting a DVD into a CD-ROM drive?  I have done that before...  :r


----------



## mrbytes (Jan 23, 2012)

When I go to My Computer on this ugly piece of software, it says that It is a DVD-RW-Drive... [E].
Also I have played DVD's on this machine, and I only got dvd-discs...
And I know the disc is good. What else could be wrong...
Could there be any sense in getting a usb drive and try to install that way...


----------

